# SCDSL now to be called SoCal



## Gkdad1 (Mar 1, 2021)

SCDSL REBRANDS
					

(Mar. 2, 2021) – The Southern California Developmental Soccer League (SCDSL) has announced an exciting rebrand along with the addition of 15 new member clubs. Officially the Southern...




					scdslsoccer.com


----------



## Dargle (Mar 1, 2021)

Gkdad1 said:


> SCDSL REBRANDS
> 
> 
> (Mar. 2, 2021) – The Southern California Developmental Soccer League (SCDSL) has announced an exciting rebrand along with the addition of 15 new member clubs. Officially the Southern...
> ...


Why is the press release announcing a rebrand of SCDSL to SoCal Soccer League coming from Charleston, South Carolina?


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2021)

That's about half of Presidio teams.

League games in Las Vegas?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dargle said:


> Why is the press release announcing a rebrand of SCDSL to SoCal Soccer League coming from Charleston, South Carolina?


That's where US Club Soccer headquarter is located.


----------



## dreamz (Mar 2, 2021)

espola said:


> That's about half of Presidio teams.
> 
> League games in Las Vegas?


Vegas playing at Silverlakes. No league games in Vegas.


----------



## JackZ (Mar 2, 2021)

I wonder if they tried to make a play on @Dominic 's domain name (SoCalSoccer.com), hah!


----------



## Dominic (Mar 2, 2021)

JackZ said:


> I wonder if they tried to make a play on @Dominic 's domain name (SoCalSoccer.com), hah!


It crossed my mind.


----------



## Dominic (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Dominic (Mar 2, 2021)

Awesome colors! Im liking this new league already.


----------



## JoseTheFinger (Mar 2, 2021)

What does this mean for CSL?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 3, 2021)

JoseTheFinger said:


> What does this mean for CSL?


They still have some form of life left for a few more years.   Who are the biggest clubs remaining at csl?


----------



## crush (Mar 3, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Awesome colors! Im liking this new league already.


Soccer leagues need some serious help with logo design, that is 100% obvious.  Dom, I remember when some rich dads were telling me they were going to buy the forum a few years back.  I guess the offer was weak?


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 3, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Who are the biggest clubs remaining at csl?


On the girls side, Eagles cones to mind.


----------



## Dirtnap (Mar 3, 2021)

Goforgoal said:


> On the girls side, Eagles cones to mind.


I see some more clubs possibly leaving in the future as well since the criteria went to 5 teams from 10. NHB, Fc Premier come to mind.


----------



## notintheface (Mar 3, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> They still have some form of life left for a few more years.   Who are the biggest clubs remaining at csl?


There are a bunch of good clubs in CSL. MGFM, Eagles, Celtic, Man U, there are dozens of clubs that all have good teams. CSL won't be dying out anytime soon. The bigger risk is to the immediate health of some of the smaller local clubs. That's great that SCDSL is doing this whole power play thing but new logo colors don't exactly help the kids.


----------



## dreamz (Mar 3, 2021)

Dirtnap said:


> I see some more clubs possibly leaving in the future as well since the criteria went to 5 teams from 10. NHB, Fc Premier come to mind.


FC Premier is in SCDSL


----------



## dreamz (Mar 3, 2021)

notintheface said:


> There are a bunch of good clubs in CSL. MGFM, Eagles, Celtic, Man U, there are dozens of clubs that all have good teams. CSL won't be dying out anytime soon. The bigger risk is to the immediate health of some of the smaller local clubs. That's great that SCDSL is doing this whole power play thing but new logo colors don't exactly help the kids.


But the programming DOES help the kids and that's the goal right?


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 3, 2021)

Good move the whole "development" catch phase is worn out by now.

Coast soccer league is kind of a Oynx now since almost all the clubs now are inland but that didn't stop surf either so it's all marketing.

Appears to be better marketing for SoCal, now they need to work on that web site design that looks like a middle schoolers project from the last decade.


----------



## Soccer (Mar 3, 2021)

Rumor has it Eagles, Albion and FCGS, next three to make the move.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 3, 2021)

Soccer said:


> Rumor has it Eagles, Albion and FCGS, next three to make the move.


Yeah FCGS hearing that's a done deal but Albion would be a curious one since there in MLS Next & EA which are USYS leagues and not much into USclub just yet but maybe they think the timing is right for SoCal?


----------



## timbuck (Mar 3, 2021)

If the SoCal League (will the acronym be SCL?  Everything in soccer needs an acronym!!!) can throw any weight around, they should pull the GA and DPL teams into their league.
GA and DPL might make a little bit of sense in smaller markets where you HAVE to travel to find a competitive game.  Put the SoCal GA and DPL teams back into this SCL gaming circuit and you have a league that can claim to be the best (non "national" league)  in the country.

If this is still accurate: http://scdslsoccer.com/overview/technical-committee
The SCL Technical committee is made up of Real So Cal, West Coast, Legends, Blues, Pats, Ca Athletic Soccer Club.
You'd think these clubs would want to promote this league- Especially if they aren't in ECNL.


----------



## notintheface (Mar 3, 2021)

dreamz said:


> But the programming DOES help the kids and that's the goal right?


I'm sure those Vegas kids will be helped a ton by this.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 3, 2021)

notintheface said:


> I'm sure those Vegas kids will be helped a ton by this.


I don’t see how this league helps Las Vegas teams if they have to play in socal every other weekend.    I wouldn’t sign up my u little if I was living in las  Vegas.    State cup is a different story because they can make a weekend trip out of that.


----------



## Dominic (Mar 3, 2021)

Strong Technical committee:



MemberTitleEmailAlberto BruReal So Calalberto.bru@realsocal.orgGus CastanedaOC Surfgoalasowcfc@cs.comReggie RivasCV Soccer Clubreggie.soccer@yahoo.comJosh HodgesLegends FCjhlegends@gmail.comTad BobakSo Cal Bluestadcbobak@cox.netJon SzczukaPateadoresjdszczuka9@yahoo.comDon EbertSrikers FC - Irvinedon.ebert9@gmail.com


----------



## dreamz (Mar 3, 2021)

notintheface said:


> I'm sure those Vegas kids will be helped a ton by this.


Glad we agree


----------



## Primetime (Mar 3, 2021)

JoseTheFinger said:


> What does this mean for CSL?


I think you’ll see all the larger CSL clubs make their way out after this year.


----------



## Primetime (Mar 3, 2021)

notintheface said:


> There are a bunch of good clubs in CSL. MGFM, Eagles, Celtic, Man U, there are dozens of clubs that all have good teams. CSL won't be dying out anytime soon. The bigger risk is to the immediate health of some of the smaller local clubs. That's great that SCDSL is doing this whole power play thing but new logo colors don't exactly help the kids.


Lower prices, better facilities, new coaching education program, bigger college showcase events, seeded state cup games instead of random draw, access to ID2 player development program, more teams sent to national regional Events following state cup, ect, ect   Sounds better for the kids to me


----------



## Soccer (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks like Albion is a done deal






						Southern California Developmental Soccer League | Club Directory
					






					scdslsoccer.com


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 9, 2021)

Soccer said:


> Looks like Albion is a done deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rangers and others also have appeared on the bandwagon also now.


----------



## notintheface (Mar 9, 2021)

Primetime said:


> Lower prices, better facilities, new coaching education program, bigger college showcase events, seeded state cup games instead of random draw, access to ID2 player development program, more teams sent to national regional Events following state cup, ect, ect   Sounds better for the kids to me


None of those are better for 99% of SCDSL's customers and everyone knows it. Lower prices, come on, you would find the difference between the cushions of your couch. Look, I get it, they want to rebrand to push the new partnership, fine, great. Just don't pretend that the kid working his ass off in flight 2 has a ton of benefits from this.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 9, 2021)

notintheface said:


> None of those are better for 99% of SCDSL's customers and everyone knows it. Lower prices, come on, you would find the difference between the cushions of your couch. Look, I get it, they want to rebrand to push the new partnership, fine, great. Just don't pretend that the kid working his ass off in flight 2 has a ton of benefits from this.


As a parent of a flight 2 team, the one benefit that I do like is more local teams in my region joining SCDSL so I dont need to worry about traveling 80 miles for a regular season game.    When my daughter was 7, I remember driving 90 minutes for a flight 3 game while we were passing through several CSL fields wondering why we couldnt play those teams.  Glad to see that Rangers is now part of SCDSL


----------



## Soccer (Mar 10, 2021)

Looks like Discovery schedule is up:





__





						Southern California Developmental Soccer League | 2021 Spring Schedule
					






					scdslsoccer.com


----------



## timbuck (Mar 10, 2021)

A


Soccer said:


> Looks like Discovery schedule is up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now we have "Discovery North" and "Discovery South" divisions for the 06 and 05 girls groups.
And "North 1" and "North 2" for the 02/03 girls group.

Maybe this is just a "Spring thing".


----------



## northeastlafc (Mar 10, 2021)

Looking at the team listing and I noticed an LA Surf- SGV. Any idea who that is?


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 10, 2021)

timbuck said:


> A
> 
> And now we have "Discovery North" and "Discovery South" divisions for the 06 and 05 girls groups.
> And "North 1" and "North 2" for the 02/03 girls group.
> ...


Doubtfully it's based on where the teams are from

South  plays @ Oside
North  plays @ Silverlakes

Some south teams are in OC or SD, they may or may not prefer Oceanside to Silverlakes either way thats travel play for you, in the fall those north/south venue distinctions are likely to continue.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 10, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Doubtfully it's based on where the teams are from
> 
> South  plays @ Oside
> North  plays @ Silverlakes
> ...


Makes sense.  But seems like a larger than needed group for the "exclusive" discovery division.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 10, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Makes sense.  But seems like a larger than needed group for the "exclusive" discovery division.


That's going to turn into the Socal NPL division next season so they need those numbers of teams.

Post season north & south or north 1& 2 winners possibly moving on to the NPL national playoffs series like the other npl leagues do.  The rest of the league in the socal state cup.


----------



## northeastlafc (Mar 10, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> That's going to turn into the Socal NPL division next season so they need those numbers of teams.
> 
> Post season north & south or north 1& 2 winners possibly moving on to the NPL national playoffs series like the other npl leagues do.  The rest of the league in the socal state cup.


So now there’s going to be 4 NPLs in SoCal?


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 11, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> So now there’s going to be 4 NPLs in SoCal?


That's a possibility.

So far this new Socal npl is the only one that has confirmed they will be playing in fall '21.

SCNPL is a spring NPL for LA and they canceled this year's league this week but said they will go again spring 22'

The new SWNPL down south/ SD never got off the ground and the old NPLwest now with socalpremier.org hasn't started up or announce their plans.   Both those now have members clubs in this SoCal league so will the fold those up or continue on with these others league in the spring or something?


----------



## Speed (Mar 11, 2021)

when will other schedules be up?


----------



## Primetime (Mar 11, 2021)

notintheface said:


> None of those are better for 99% of SCDSL's customers and everyone knows it. Lower prices, come on, you would find the difference between the cushions of your couch. Look, I get it, they want to rebrand to push the new partnership, fine, great. Just don't pretend that the kid working his ass off in flight 2 has a ton of benefits from this.


I disagree.   Just this week I finished multiple team budgets for next year and because of the expanded league season and state cup both with time and number of games almost every team budget had at least 1 less tournament on their schedule then they would normally have.   While your right it’s not a ton of $ broken down amongst the team but $1,000 bucks is a $1,000 bucks.  And for the olders including (flight 2 teams) the discounted college showcase events also create a savings.    And If  your saying Flight 2 teams aren’t or shouldn’t be going to college showcases or getting kids into college out of a flight 2 level then your at the wrong club all together so ingiess it would be irrelevant anyways.  Aside from that The better and more Accesable coaching education that’s gonna be available definitely helps those flight 2 and 3 teams.   Who do you thinks going to those courses and clinics ?  It’s not the top level “A” and “B” licensed coaches with all the top teams that’s for sure.


----------



## forksnbolts (Mar 11, 2021)

Speed said:


> when will other schedules be up?


The 13th from what I was told.


----------



## notintheface (Mar 11, 2021)

Primetime said:


> I disagree.   Just this week I finished multiple team budgets for next year and because of the expanded league season and state cup both with time and number of games almost every team budget had at least 1 less tournament on their schedule then they would normally have.   While your right it’s not a ton of $ broken down amongst the team but $1,000 bucks is a $1,000 bucks.  And for the olders including (flight 2 teams) the discounted college showcase events also create a savings.    And If  your saying Flight 2 teams aren’t or shouldn’t be going to college showcases or getting kids into college out of a flight 2 level then your at the wrong club all together so ingiess it would be irrelevant anyways.  Aside from that The better and more Accesable coaching education that’s gonna be available definitely helps those flight 2 and 3 teams.   Who do you thinks going to those courses and clinics ?  It’s not the top level “A” and “B” licensed coaches with all the top teams that’s for sure.


You're comparing the wrong thing. SCDSL fees are not dropping by $1000 per team, not even close. It works out to about $2 per kid for league fees. Ref fees are going up anyways so you're going to net out at not saving anything. 

Look, again, the rebrand, the move away from Cal South, fine, great, that's Michelle's decision and we respect it, might as well get the major upheavals out of the way during the biggest upheaval of our lifetimes. I just really wish we wouldn't brand this as "for the kids".


----------



## Dargle (Mar 11, 2021)

Whether it was the pandemic or competition from SCDSL/Socal and US Club, Cal South has announced lower fees.  

https://calsouth.com/cal-south-announces-reduced-competitive-player-fees-for-2021-2022-season/


----------



## timbuck (Mar 11, 2021)

Cal-South is not the reason that club soccer is expensive.  I can appreciate them trying to reduce costs.  But this isn't going to move the needle for most:


Reducing the competitive player registration fees to the following without any reduction in benefits for the Cal South member Leagues/Clubs:
*$18* per player for U11 and younger (reduced from $26.75 per player)
*$24* per player for U12 to U19 (reduced from $26.75 per player)

Eliminating the Release and Transfer Fee of $25 per Transfer between Leagues/Clubs


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 11, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Cal-South is not the reason that club soccer is expensive.  I can appreciate them trying to reduce costs.  But this isn't going to move the needle for most:
> 
> 
> Reducing the competitive player registration fees to the following without any reduction in benefits for the Cal South member Leagues/Clubs:
> ...


Come on now you can use that extra $2.75 to almost buy a drink a Starbucks or put in 3/4 of a gallon of gas in before you spend a lot more to park and drive all the way to Silverlakes or Oceanside.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 11, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Come on now you can use that extra $2.75 to almost buy a drink a Starbucks or put in 3/4 of a gallon of gas in before you spend a lot more to park and drive all the way to Silverlakes or Oceanside.


Your fees wont be going from $2,400 down to $2,397.25.
But if your club has 1,000 players, they just saved $2,750


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 11, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Your fees wont be going from $2,400 down to $2,397.25.
> But if your club has 1,000 players, they just saved $2,750


Our player is fortunately to be on a sponsored team so club costs are incidental.

However, he spends a good part of his part-time job income traveling to practice, games, tournaments paying for his truck, gas, parking, food , etc for soccer activities.

He's happy to be playing semi or local and spending less of his salary doing so

Usclub fees have also been  < vs CS and we I haven't been members after /u12 many years ago.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 11, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Come on now you can use that extra $2.75 to almost buy a drink a Starbucks or put in 3/4 of a gallon of gas in before you spend a lot more to park and drive all the way to Silverlakes or Oceanside.


12 bucks to park at Silverlakes


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> 12 bucks to park at Silverlakes


That's for a two day weekend pass, right?  If $12 a day plus 12oz beer then Im cool with $12.


----------



## notintheface (Mar 11, 2021)

timbuck said:


> But if your club has 1,000 players, they just saved $2,750


If your club had 1000 players, they probably have 800 now, but I appreciate the math. $3k for a club isn't nothing, but you're looking at one player getting recruited.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 11, 2021)

notintheface said:


> If your club had 1000 players, they probably have 800 now, but I appreciate the math. $3k for a club isn't nothing, but you're looking at one player getting recruited.


And then you are back in the red when you add  the cost of those amazing college showcases that cost $1,500 per team to get a chance to be viewed by some D3 college coach.


----------



## Venantsyo (Mar 12, 2021)

Primetime said:


> And If  your saying Flight 2 teams aren’t or shouldn’t be going to college showcases or getting kids into college out of a flight 2 level then your at the wrong club


I actually think that if you have a college-level player playing on the flight 2 team you are at the wrong club


----------



## dad4 (Mar 12, 2021)

Venantsyo said:


> I actually think that if you have a college-level player playing on the flight 2 team you are at the wrong club


Or you are thinking about the wrong college.

You can have a lot of fun playing sports at a small school.  Claremont fills their roster somehow, and I don’t think they get them all from the Blues top team.


----------



## soccersc (Mar 12, 2021)

Venantsyo said:


> I actually think that if you have a college-level player playing on the flight 2 team you are at the wrong club


Or the coach is being selfish...making it difficult for the player to leave, perhaps making them feel guilty for leaving if they were with them for a while


----------



## timbuck (Mar 12, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Strong Technical committee:
> 
> 
> 
> MemberTitleEmailAlberto BruReal So Calalberto.bru@realsocal.orgGus CastanedaOC Surfgoalasowcfc@cs.comReggie RivasCV Soccer Clubreggie.soccer@yahoo.comJosh HodgesLegends FCjhlegends@gmail.comTad BobakSo Cal Bluestadcbobak@cox.netJon SzczukaPateadoresjdszczuka9@yahoo.comDon EbertSrikers FC - Irvinedon.ebert9@gmail.com


Looks like a few changes have been made:


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 13, 2021)

They better spend less time with the brand and more time with the brackets.   They put teams from the same club in the same bracket.   For example our team will end up playing 8 of 10 games against teams from our club and teams from slammers club.   



			http://scdslsoccer.com/_element_display/#/73496/teams/98919066/99532829-101053476/TEAM.html?rand6=903677


----------



## KSROD (Mar 13, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> They better spend less time with the brand and more time with the brackets.   They put teams from the same club in the same bracket.   For example our team will end up playing 8 of 10 games against teams from our club and teams from slammers club.
> 
> 
> 
> http://scdslsoccer.com/_element_display/#/73496/teams/98919066/99532829-101053476/TEAM.html?rand6=903677


How did you get the schedule ?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 14, 2021)

KSROD said:


> How did you get the schedule ?


Click on the club directory and then go to your club and then your team.  The schedule is not posted but the brackets are listed


----------



## Speed (Mar 14, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> They better spend less time with the brand and more time with the brackets.   They put teams from the same club in the same bracket.   For example our team will end up playing 8 of 10 games against teams from our club and teams from slammers club.
> 
> 
> 
> http://scdslsoccer.com/_element_display/#/73496/teams/98919066/99532829-101053476/TEAM.html?rand6=903677


I looked at it and what you are saying is across the board. Maybe in their mind this is a 'soccer cohort'? Not saying I agree or that it would be helpful.....


----------



## dreamz (Mar 14, 2021)

Speed said:


> I looked at it and what you are saying is across the board. Maybe in their mind this is a 'soccer cohort'? Not saying I agree or that it would be helpful.....


When clubs have multiple teams in the same age group and put them in the same flight and the scheduling is done by geography then this happens. Clubs either need to spread their teams out over different flights or explain to their families while Team Diaz is playing close to home but Team Diego is traveling to some other geographical area to play someone other than a team from their own club just so the teams don't have to play each other. 
The other thing is just because there are several teams from the same club playing each other doesn't really mean that those teams are really from the same club. Alot of clubs have teams in the same uniform that don't even know each other. I think for spring and minimizing travel for teams as much as possible I'd take 8 games in my own backyard rather than schlepping across the county line or traveling too far to play someone else. 
This is just about the clubs placement of the teams and maybe for spring they are being cautious and keeping teams close to home?


----------



## dad4 (Mar 14, 2021)

dreamz said:


> When clubs have multiple teams in the same age group and put them in the same flight and the scheduling is done by geography then this happens. Clubs either need to spread their teams out over different flights or explain to their families while Team Diaz is playing close to home but Team Diego is traveling to some other geographical area to play someone other than a team from their own club just so the teams don't have to play each other.
> The other thing is just because there are several teams from the same club playing each other doesn't really mean that those teams are really from the same club. Alot of clubs have teams in the same uniform that don't even know each other. I think for spring and minimizing travel for teams as much as possible I'd take 8 games in my own backyard rather than schlepping across the county line or traveling too far to play someone else.
> This is just about the clubs placement of the teams and maybe for spring they are being cautious and keeping teams close to home?


County or state health dept may be encouraging local play, too.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 14, 2021)

Speed said:


> I looked at it and what you are saying is across the board. Maybe in their mind this is a 'soccer cohort'? Not saying I agree or that it would be helpful.....


Geographic groups work better where there is more diversity, when two to three clubs make up a high majority of a bracket or age group bound to happen. Almost like a intraleague bracket.


----------



## watfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Venantsyo said:


> I actually think that if you have a college-level player playing on the flight 2 team you are at the wrong club


What is considered to be Flight 2 these days? Are MLS Next, ECNL and GA only considered Flight 1 from a team standpoint?


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 14, 2021)

watfly said:


> What is considered to be Flight 2 these days? Are MLS Next, ECNL and GA only considered Flight 1 from a team standpoint?


Depends on the club and league,  flight 2 is loose term for the 2nd to 4th team in a age group in general.  Lines can blurr somewhat and some club don't have flight 1 teams so the top team could be a flight 2.

For Next flight 2 would be the EA league or something along those lines.

For ECNL flight 2 could be ECRL for some clubs but not necessarily that cut & dry.  If a club only has ECRL that could be their first team and not 2-4. NPL might be flight 2 for some clubs.

GA could be flight 2 or not depending just like ECRL.

In a tournament flight 2 or not the top bracket can be mixed depending on the number of participants.

In CSL, Presidio, Socal leagues flight 2 equivalency comes in different shapes & forms.


----------



## Curious (Mar 14, 2021)

I was looking at the different brackets and it seems there is no longer a Champions Division at SCDSL.  Does anyone know if this is right or did I just miss it.


----------



## Soccer (Mar 14, 2021)

Curious said:


> I was looking at the different brackets and it seems there is no longer a Champions Division at SCDSL.  Does anyone know if this is right or did I just miss it.


spring will be nothing more then local as possible friendlies.  It will be back in the Fall.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 14, 2021)

Curious said:


> I was looking at the different brackets and it seems there is no longer a Champions Division at SCDSL.  Does anyone know if this is right or did I just miss it.


"With Discovery NPL / Champions Division being the only promotion/relegation divisions in the SCDSL, member club DOC's flight their teams according to where they believe the team would be most competitive."









						SCDSL CHANGES
					

The SCDSL has great things planed for the 2021 - 2022 Season.  CLICK HERE for further information.




					scdslsoccer.com


----------



## justneededaname (Mar 14, 2021)

Venantsyo said:


> I actually think that if you have a college-level player playing on the flight 2 team you are at the wrong club


Or the only one who thinks you have a college-level player, is you.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 16, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> "With Discovery NPL / Champions Division being the only promotion/relegation divisions in the SCDSL, member club DOC's flight their teams according to where they believe the team would be most competitive."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCHEDULES OUT.......................YOUNGERS!


----------



## Speed (Mar 16, 2021)

WestOfFive said:


> SCHEDULES OUT.......................YOUNGERS!


you have a complete schedule with dates/times/locations?


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 16, 2021)

Speed said:


> you have a complete schedule with dates/times/locations?


I see only schedules for the next few weeks, complete schedule with dates/times/locations not out yet. I think future field locations will depend on Guidelines and City parks opening.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 16, 2021)

WestOfFive said:


> I see only schedules for the next few weeks, complete schedule with dates/times/locations not out yet. I think future field locations will depend on Guidelines and City parks opening.


I'd say it's a good idea to expect last minute and frequent changes.


----------



## forksnbolts (Mar 16, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I'd say it's a good idea to expect last minute and frequent changes.


Some clubs have fields locked down already, a lot don't. I agree that there will be shuffling around happening.


----------



## Soccer (Mar 17, 2021)

If all of the sudden your opponent disappears then that team dropped for various reasons this Spring.  We were told Albion Temecula and Albion North (San Marcos) dropped there teams from Spring Only due to their philosophy that is it to much to soon after such a long lay off and High School for the older kids.


----------



## forksnbolts (Mar 19, 2021)

Soccer said:


> If all of the sudden your opponent disappears then that team dropped for various reasons this Spring.  We were told Albion Temecula and Albion North (San Marcos) dropped there teams from Spring Only due to their philosophy that is it to much to soon after such a long lay off and High School for the older kids.


I heard a few teams from the FC Premier decided to do this as well. My son has something like 25 games in 2 months between HS and club.


----------



## Sombitch (Mar 19, 2021)

JoseTheFinger said:


> What does this mean for CSL?


ultimately,...it means the end


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 19, 2021)

Sombitch said:


> ultimately,...it means the end


CSL not going anywhere, there season is on and they will continue to be a option for LA county and other teams.   Might not see some of the mega clubs affiliates any longer but they have plenty of clubs and teams involved.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 19, 2021)

Anybody know how SCDSL spring league will be split up for 7v7, 9v9 and 11v11?  I initially thought 2012's and younger are 7v7, 2011/10 are 9v9 and 2009's and older are 11v11.  

But looking at the SCDSL spring 2021 ref fees and it looks like 2011's and younger are 7v7, 2009/10 are 9v9 and 2008's and older are 11v11 - https://scdslsoccer.demosphere-secure.com/_files/RefereeFees2021Spring.pdf.


----------



## Curious (Mar 19, 2021)

Soccer said:


> If all of the sudden your opponent disappears then that team dropped for various reasons this Spring.  We were told Albion Temecula and Albion North (San Marcos) dropped there teams from Spring Only due to their philosophy that is it to much to soon after such a long lay off and High School for the older kids.


From what I see on the SW NPL schedule, Albion North G04 team is playing in that league, they are also still showing on the schedule for SCDSL that seems excessive to have the team play in both leagues this spring especially as their players are likely also playing high school soccer.  I noticed San Clemente Surf G04 are also showing up on both league’s schedules.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 19, 2021)

Curious said:


> From what I see on the SW NPL schedule, Albion North G04 team is playing in that league, they are also still showing on the schedule for SCDSL that seems excessive to have the team play in both leagues this spring especially as their players are likely also playing high school soccer.  I noticed San Clemente Surf G04 are also showing up on both league’s schedules.


That SW NPL league seems to be super disorganized.  Or they are trying to be super accommodating of schedules and making lots of last minute changes.
How much does it cost to license some sort of scheduling program?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 19, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Anybody know how SCDSL spring league will be split up for 7v7, 9v9 and 11v11?  I initially thought 2012's and younger are 7v7, 2011/10 are 9v9 and 2009's and older are 11v11.
> 
> But looking at the SCDSL spring 2021 ref fees and it looks like 2011's and younger are 7v7, 2009/10 are 9v9 and 2008's and older are 11v11 - https://scdslsoccer.demosphere-secure.com/_files/RefereeFees2021Spring.pdf.


2009's are 11 v 11 for the spring.  Problem will be that many teams dont have enough players for this format.


----------



## Sombitch (Mar 19, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> CSL not going anywhere, there season is on and they will continue to be a option for LA county and other teams.   Might not see some of the mega clubs affiliates any longer but they have plenty of clubs and teams involved.


of course it is - for now. Give it a year or two.
Remember CSL used to be the place to be!  That has not been the case for quite some time -  and with this new development, CSL and Presidio will be completely irrelevant.


----------



## forksnbolts (Mar 21, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> 2009's are 11 v 11 for the spring.  Problem will be that many teams dont have enough players for this format.


Yep happened to my DS team. Lost a few players during COVID, and now cannot field a team for 11 v 11... but the team fees, coaches fees , and league fees are still due!


----------

